# Bells of Hythe Southampton



## alexjdoyle

I was looking at buying a new catapult and saw a website called the bellsofhytheonline.com and I ordered one of thier dark destroyer slingshots, the owner of the shop was very presponsive in emails but as soon as I paid through PayPal I can't get in touch with him.

I just wanted to know if anyone else has had this issue with the online shop before?


----------



## pult421

I havent heard of it.


----------



## Tirador

I wouldn't worry too much. I think they are legit, but I have never got anything from them. Here is a review from lnaCg-IF13o[/MEDIA]]JoergSprave on youtube.

The domain from the end of the review seems to point to the domain you posted, so I hope they are still in business. It takes a long time for stuff to get over here from the UK.

I hope it works out for you.


----------



## oldmiser

*It is A-Ok website..I have bought from them a couple times..No issues..you will get your order in about 14 days..*

*I use the square elastics 6mm black....it takes a lot of shooting or streaching to get the elastic broke in...*

*But the stuff will last for years.. ...Oldmiser*


----------



## alexjdoyle

awesome thankyou all for your help, I was just finding it odd that he won't reply to calls or emails once my order had been put through. But fingers crossed it arrives within the 30s


----------



## oldmiser

*Oh yeah I forgot too mention He may be away...this is there slingshot tournament time of the year..Depending on the town's*

*location ..He may have driven a great distance for the event.....Just hang in there you will get your order...*

*~AKAOldmiser*


----------



## alexjdoyle

ah thankyou very much for your advice it's put my mind at ease haha I've just been messed around on previous websites before so I was a little worried. I just can't Wait to get my hands on it

cheers again 
Doyle


----------



## Poiema

If this is the company you are researching.

*Bells of Hythe Ltd*
Company No. *05681795*
9-10 New Road, Southampton, Hampshire, SO45 6BP
United Kingdom

It appears that this company's status is *dissolved*. However there is another company (*Vongo Trading Limited*) that is listed as *active* under the same surname. You may wish to read Article 2 of that company's objective. "Unrestricted." It could explain why a company that is currently listed in dissolved status can still have a website. The Nature of business (SIC) for Bells of Hythe Ltd was listed as 47640 - "Retail sales of sports goods, fishing gear, camping goods, boats and bicycles."

I would not rely solely on official-looking websites. The website you reference seems to be lacking information. *There is no footer menu.* If BofH is still legit, you should be able to find *current 2016 activity...* UK clubs, social media, independent reviews, referrals from people that you know YOU can trust. From personal experience, especially in the last couple of weeks, and IMO forums are generally NOT the best places for trustworthy product information.

Conduct your own investigation about this company and their products.

I do not know anything about PayPal. However, in the US, credit card purchases are protected under the Fair Credit Billing Act. But I would not know if other countries have the same, similar, or other legal avenues to turn to for protection.

Gov-UK links that I found. *Companies-House extracts information from the Register of Companies.* Be sure to read their Disclaimer prior to any company searches. I have listed two links for you.

*Get information about a company*
https://www.gov.uk/get-information-about-a-company

*WebCheck Service*
http://wck2.companieshouse.gov.uk//wcframe?name=accessCompanyInfo

Also...
There are quite a few excellent catapult craftsmen in the UK. I would not know which to recommend. *Milbro Pro-Shot* is a family owned and run foundry in Sheffield. Notice that the footer menu on their website's Home Page is extensive. Lots of information to reassure customers that they are dealing with a legitimate business. Milbro sells vintage models as well as current trends. A good starting place I think. http://www.milbroproshotuk.com

I do hope you get the catapult you ordered.


----------

